# Ziggy and Baby piks done!



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

so i finally finished Ziggy....
here he is...









and the one of Baby i did earlier...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

dammit, now that i look at it... i think Ziggy needs a bit more of a yellow wash...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are amazing! Baby's especially, is just beautiful.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

arrgh... the more i look at it, the more bits i notice are not finished...
where is Ziggys eye/beak hairs, for one thing.... those bits are essential...
well i guess it is back to photoshop with that one... dunno what made me think it was finished in the first place....


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

here it is.... i think its done now...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

and together...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my Gosh, i love it. You've nailed them. I love the expression on baby's face.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow those are amazing  great job  I wish I could do that


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The are so great  Good job


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

*WOW!* Thank you SOOO much!!! I'm going to get them printed off and framed! They look soooooo nice! You did nail the facial expressions and everything! What beautiful tiels! Thanks a million Debree!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great job, they look so nice


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW those are amazing!!!!!!! HOW do you do it????? They are so NEAT!!!!!!


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are so cute! The crest hair-do is so hard to draw and you nailed it! I just noticed those little hearts in the eyes...great job!!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks guys... hehe they arnt as neat as i would have liked


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love them...Here's a little something I did...I wanted to put them on a banana leaf but I couldn't draw it in ps...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

haha, i was wondering what was up with your siggy. the colors didn't look right on ziggy, thats when i saw he didn't have orange cheeks anymore


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the pics!!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

birdieness said:


> haha, i was wondering what was up with your siggy. the colors didn't look right on ziggy, thats when i saw he didn't have orange cheeks anymore


lol same, was vacantly staring at it for a while, before i realised Ziggy was black and white...
for a moment i thought you had used the not so finished one...

by the way, you have photoshop now Babyluv?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> lol same, was vacantly staring at it for a while, before i realised Ziggy was black and white...
> for a moment i thought you had used the not so finished one...
> 
> by the way, you have photoshop now Babyluv?


He looks black and white??


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> He looks black and white??


Yup the pictures is coming up white on my end no yellow on him


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Same here, i was wondering where his yellow had gone.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know what I did...I did play with the saturation tool to make his cheeks spots a little brighter but ....Back to the drawing board..I'll see how I can fix it.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

It looks good to me!!!!! AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Those are awesome!!!


----------

